# Grub findet Festplatte nicht [solved]

## Reto Hasler

Hallo zusammen

Ich wollte auf einem Rechner Gentoo installieren, damit ich downloads über Nacht nicht auf meinem erledigen muss. Ich habe Gentoo wie beschrieben installiert und konfiguriert. Leider habe ich die Vermutung, das Grub meine Festplatten nicht findet. Wenn ich den Rechner Booten will erscheinen komische Zeichen auf dem Bildschirm und wenn ich Enterdrücke, kann man gerade entziffern, dass es sich um Error 15 handelt und er die Festplatte nicht findet. Da der Splushscreen auch nicht geladen wird, habe ich die Vermutung, dass Grub die Festplatte überhaupt nicht findet. 

Die Festplatte ist wie folgt partitioniert:

1: Boot-Partition 

2: Swap

3: Root

4: Home

Der Kernel liegt an seiner stelle im /boot (also auf Partition1) und wurde korrekt in /boot/grub/grub.conf eingetragen.

Auch wurden alle Partitionen in /etc/fstab eingetragen.

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner die gleiche Partitionierung gewählt und da funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Bei beiden Orten handelt es sich um SATA-Platten. Ich habe es auch schon damit versucht, die grub.conf meines Rechners zu verwenden, aber auch da kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung.

Noch ein paar weitere Informationen:

Genaue Fehlermeldung (Kann sie aber leider nicht genau erkennen, die Schrift ist ziemlich schlecht:

```

Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.22'

root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x0J

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...

```

/etc/fstab:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

#################################################################################

#                              #

#                   /etc/fstab               #

#            Mountpunkte fuers Booten            #

#                              #

#################################################################################

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#--------------------Festplattenpartitionen---------------------------------------

/dev/sda3      /      auto      noatime    0 1

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda4      /home      auto      defaults,user   0 0

/dev/hda1      /home/share   auto      defaults,user   0 0

/dev/hda2      /home/share/temp auto      defaults,user   0 0

/dev/hdb1      /home/share2   auto      defaults,user   0 0

#--------------------Wechseldatentraeger-------------------------------------------

/dev/dvd      /mnt/dvd   auto      noauto,user   0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

/boot/grub/grub.conf:

```

##############################################################################

#                                                                            #

#            /boot/grub/grub.conf              #

#                               GRUP-Konfigurarion                           #

#                                                                            #

##############################################################################

# HINWEIS:

# ========

# /boot/kernel ist ein symbolischer Link der auf den aktuell am meisten benutzten

# Kernel verweist. Dies wird so gehandhabt weil manche autoconf-Scripte so den Kernel

# automatisch auslesen koennen und das Schreiben dieser Datei einfacher wird.

# /boot/kernel.alt ist ein symbolischer Link, der sich auf einen alten Kernel 

# bezieht. Somit kann das System erneut gebootet werden, wenn beim Kernel-

# Update etwas schief gegangen ist.

# 20071031 Hasler Reto

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# VGA-Einstellungen:

vga=0x319

# Welcher Eintrag standartmaessig gebootet werden soll steht hier

default 0

# Zeit in Sekunden, bis der stadartmaessige eintreg gebootet werden soll

timeout 10

# Hintergrundbild

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# Erster Eintrag (Defaultwert 0)

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22

# Partition, in welcher das Kenrelimage liegt

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

# Zweiter Eintrag (Defaultwert 1)

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22 (Rescue, dass ich hoffentlich nie brauche ;-))

# Partition, in welcher das Kenrelimage liegt

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

# Dritter Eintrag (Defaultwert 2)

title=--------------------------------------------------------------------

# Vierter Eintrag (Defaultwert 3)

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18 (Alter Kernel)

# Partition, in welcher das Kernelimage liegt

root  (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel.alt root=/dev/sda3

# Fuenfter Eintrag (Defaultwert 4)

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18 (Alter Kernel, Rescue)

# Partition, in welcher das Kernelimage liegt

root  (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel.alt root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

#---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Falls mal eine Windowspartition gestartet werden soll habe ich das ganze hier schon mal vorbereitet:

# Natuerlich muss die Festplattenbezeichnung angepasst und die Komentanrzeichen entfernt werden:

# title=Windows XP

# rootnoverify (hd0,5)

# makeactive

# chainloader +1

```

Ich hoffe jemand von euch hätte eine Idee, wo der Hund begraben sein könnte, denn ich weiss momentan echt nicht mehr weiter.Last edited by Reto Hasler on Mon Mar 24, 2008 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

```
ls -l /boot
```

 was sagt wenn /boot gemountet ist? 

War /boot gemountet als du den kernel nach /boot kopiert hast?

----------

## Reto Hasler

Könnte eine Idee sein, dass da was schief gegangen ist.

Also habe nun (wieder) mit der Live-CD gebootet und die Root-Partition eingehängt:

```

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

```

danach mal wie du gesagt hast ls -l /boot:

```

ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1 Mar 22 12:50 boot -> .

```

Anschliessend habe ich die Boot-Partition eingebunden:

```

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

```

Dabei ist folgendes herausgekommen:

```

ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot

total 7012

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 Mar 22 14:22 grub

-rw-r--r-- 2 root root 2376824 Mar 22 15:59 kernel

-rw-r--r-- 2 root root 2376824 Mar 22 15:59 kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2376824 Mar 22 16:00 kernel2

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 Mar 22 10:28 lost+found

```

----------

## firefly

 *Quote:*   

> Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.22'
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x0J
> ...

 

korrigier mal den partitionstyp auf linux = 0x83 dann sollte es klappen

----------

## Reto Hasler

Scheint wohl nicht das Problem zu sein, wie gesagt ich kann auf dem Bidlschirm mit Grub nicht viel erkennen.

Wenn ich mit fdisk die Festplatte ansehe, werden alle Partitionen mit 83 Linux (bis auf die Swap-Partition) gekennzeichnet

----------

## firefly

 *Reto Hasler wrote:*   

> Scheint wohl nicht das Problem zu sein, wie gesagt ich kann auf dem Bidlschirm mit Grub nicht viel erkennen.
> 
> Wenn ich mit fdisk die Festplatte ansehe, werden alle Partitionen mit 83 Linux (bis auf die Swap-Partition) gekennzeichnet

 

sicher das es die richtige partition in grub ausgewählt hast? Vermutlich erkennt Grub die unter linux als hda* erkannt wird zuerst und ist somit hd0 (vorausgesetzt, das hda1 auch mit ext2fs formatiert wurde.

----------

## Reto Hasler

Also habe mal von hd0,0 bis hd4,0 alles ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg...

----------

## firefly

oh man wiso habe ich das nicht gleich gesehen. lass mal das /boot/ vor /boot/kernel weg.

----------

## Reto Hasler

Hab jetzt wohl irgendwo was schlimmeres angestellt, geht gar nichts mehr. Werde mich wieder melden sobald ich wieder zumindest etwas sehen kann   :Wink: 

Danke trotdem schonmal für eure Hilfestellungen.

----------

## Reto Hasler

Habe nun die Lösung mehr oder weniger gefunden.

Ich habe nochmal von vorne angefangen und dabei eine alte IDE-Festplatte verwendet und anschliessend hat Grub den Kernel gefunden und gebootet.

Trotzdem Danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben.

Sollte jemand einen Grund wissen, wieso Grub auf der SATA-Platte nicht lief, würde es mich trotzdem noch wundernehmen, reine Neugier.

Gruss Reto

----------

## firefly

 *Reto Hasler wrote:*   

> Habe nun die Lösung mehr oder weniger gefunden.
> 
> Ich habe nochmal von vorne angefangen und dabei eine alte IDE-Festplatte verwendet und anschliessend hat Grub den Kernel gefunden und gebootet.
> 
> Trotzdem Danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben.
> ...

 

das problem is, wie ich schon sagte, das die alte IDE-Festplatte (bei dir als hda im system) von grub vermutlich als hd0 erkannt wird.

----------

